# Natural Skincare & Bodycare



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2014)

What are some natural skincare or bodycare products that you love that have a minimal amount of ingredients? I've been using things like aloe vera or witch hazel for toner, sweet almond oil for skin and face moisturizer, etc. Does anyone have some good staples to recommend?


----------



## User38 (Jan 17, 2014)

I use sweet almond oil to remove my mu before using my Clarins cleanser (cottonseed).

  I use jojoba oil on a damp face morning and night (I am over 50).

  I use coconut oil on my hair instead of silicone products.

  I still look halfway decent
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but only halfway..


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha! That's okay, the other half is what makeup is for right?  I love jojoba oil as well! I also use it to shave my legs which works great. I just got a vanilla infused coconut oil that I'm excited to try. Do you use coconut oil as a hair mask or in another way?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 17, 2014)

I use rose water as toner/spritz, to dampen my face before I apply oil. Usually rosehip oil. Both from the brand Farfalla, which is a great Swiss Natural Cosmetics brand. I use their hair stuff as well, I especially like their hair mask as a leave in.
  I'm in the process of trying a new rose face oil, since I heard that Co2 extracted (??) oil is better as well as using the oil that is made from the whole fruit. The german brand Maienfelser Naturkosmetik Manufaktur is amazing, they have tons of oils and floral waters, too many to choose from! And great quality, that's where I bought my new rose oil. I'm not sure I like it yet, I think I will mix it with the Farfalla one.
  I'd love to try different kind of oils for my face, but my skin is so sensitive that I feel I should stick with what I know. 

  I also use pure sheabutter on my face. (I have very dry skin)

  For my hair I also tried different oils, like argan and coconut, but that didn't do much for me. I want to try brokkoli seed oil as that is supposed to be like a natural conditioner.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I use rose water as toner/spritz, to dampen my face before I apply oil. Usually rosehip oil. Both from the brand Farfalla, which is a great Swiss Natural Cosmetics brand. I use their hair stuff as well, I especially like their hair mask as a leave in.
> I'm in the process of trying a new rose face oil, since I heard that Co2 extracted (??) oil is better as well as using the oil that is made from the whole fruit. The german brand Maienfelser Naturkosmetik Manufaktur is amazing, they have tons of oils and floral waters, too many to choose from! And great quality, that's where I bought my new rose oil. I'm not sure I like it yet, I think I will mix it with the Farfalla one.
> I'd love to try different kind of oils for my face, but my skin is so sensitive that I feel I should stick with what I know.
> 
> ...


I just got a rose water spray from Heritage that I have yet to try but I've heard good things! Love rosehip seed oil as well. I use it mixed on a cotton round with sweet almond oil and tea tree oil as a night treatment. Germany seems to have a lot of great natural brands! I've never tried shea butter on my face, I have combo skin so I don't think it would be for me. Love it on my lips though! Have you tried grapeseed oil? I found that one to be pretty mild and lightweight. If you find a good hair oil, let me know. I've been looking for one as well but I have fine straight hair so most of them are too heavy.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I just got a rose water spray from Heritage that I have yet to try but I've heard good things! Love rosehip seed oil as well. I use it mixed on a cotton round with sweet almond oil and tea tree oil as a night treatment. *Germany seems to have a lot of great natural brands! *I've never tried shea butter on my face, I have combo skin so I don't think it would be for me. Love it on my lips though! Have you tried grapeseed oil? I found that one to be pretty mild and lightweight. If you find a good hair oil, let me know. I've been looking for one as well but I have fine straight hair so most of them are too heavy.


  Yes, we several great natural brands. Unfortunately the brand I like most is from the US (100% Pure) which is more expensive here. Just like John Masters, I like the hair products.
  No, I haven't tried grapeseed oil yet,but I always wanted to, just like pomegranate seed oil.

  I have fine straight hair as well, so I'm familiar with that problem. I usually use oils as a pre wash treatment. I think I'll repurchase the coconut hair oil from Logona to give it another try and then get the brokkoli seed oil when I can get my hands on that. From what I heard it's supposed to be great for fine hair as well and not too heavy.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, we several great natural brands. Unfortunately the brand I like most is from the US (100% Pure) which is more expensive here. Just like John Masters, I like the hair products.
> No, I haven't tried grapeseed oil yet,but I always wanted to, just like pomegranate seed oil.
> 
> I have fine straight hair as well, so I'm familiar with that problem. I usually use oils as a pre wash treatment. I think I'll repurchase the coconut hair oil from Logona to give it another try and then get the brokkoli seed oil when I can get my hands on that. From what I heard it's supposed to be great for fine hair as well and not too heavy.


  I love 100% Pure also. Their coffee bean eye cream is great and the scent of the Vanilla Bean Hand Buttercream.. so good!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love 100% Pure also. Their coffee bean eye cream is great and the scent of the Vanilla Bean Hand Buttercream.. so good!


  Yes! I have both of those. I LOVE the coffee bean eye cream and use it every day. The hand creme wasn't as rich as I hoped, I prefer the Weleda Pomegrante one, good stuff!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
  Yes! I have both of those. I LOVE the coffee bean eye cream and use it every day. The hand creme wasn't as rich as I hoped, I prefer the Weleda Pomegrante one, good stuff!


  I never used to like hand cream at all but I found if I use a scrub with some kind of oil in it on my hands first and then apply a light coat it absorbs better. I'll have to try a Weleda one once I use up some others.


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

I use skinscriptrx great natural products love ageless serum and the moisturizer  my fav cleanser is the green tea because it gets rid of the oil in my face without leaving it dry also love the pomegranate cleanser leaves my skin super soft and glowing! The only thing is you can't find this product in stores or purchase online. You have to get it from an authorized seller. You can go to there website put in your zip code and they'll find the nearest seller for you.


----------



## mehrunissa (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump!

  I love natural and DIY skin care. Ever since switching to OCM early last year and having my skin transformed by it, I've been transitioning to more and more natural products.



Grape seed oil to cleanse my face (I used to add castor oil, but it took too much work to remove - grape seed by itself works wonderfully) 	
Raw shea butter and grape seed oil whipped into a body butter saved my bacon this winter 	
Pure argan oil on the ends of my hair instead of the silicone bomb that is MoroccanOil or any of its overpriced iterations... 	
Heritage rose water is nice to spritz over mineral foundation or powder to bring back a natural skin texture and glow - smells so good! 	
Full fat yogurt + turmeric + chickpea flour as a mask = insane glow, especially for olive and darker skin tones 	
Apple cider vinegar diluted with water as a clarifying hair rinse - not only clarifies, but soothes itchy and flaky scalp, and makes your hair so shiny (only once a month though) 	
Grape seed oil and baking soda as a face scrub 	
Grape seed oil (can you tell I love grape seed oil?) + brown sugar + coffee grounds as a body scrub = awesome in my morning shower 	
Bentonite clay (the Aztec Healing Clay stuff) mixed with apple cider vinegar - sucks everything out of every pore 	
Coconut oil as a hair mask - old South Asian beauty treatment, my mom and her mom used to do this too 
 
  I'm super interested in 100% Pure's tinted moisturizer, but have been hesitant over color options. I might spring for it when it gets warmer, but for now I'll continue using mineral foundation.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been experimenting with natural skin and body care for years, although not in the purest form like almond oil, grapeseed oil, and shea butter, etc., but with natural products and brands.

  One natural brand I have tried and am very impressed with is Andalou Naturals. The product that I love is the Resveratrol Q10 Night Repair Cream. It is nice and thick, highly moisturizing, and smells divine, sort of like chocolate.
  Andalou's brand is about fruit stem cell science. About the ingredients, Andalou says: "Made naturally without GMO’s, gluten, paraben preservatives, petrochemicals, phthalates, sulfates, synthetic colors, dyes and fragrances. Verified Gluten-Free 100% Eco-friendly, Vegetarian & Cruelty-Free".

  Some of the active ingredients are :Acai Berry, Aronia Berry, Bearberry, Bilberry, Black Elderberry, Goji Berry, Rosehips Berry, Sea Buckthorn Berry. Also apple and grape fruit stem cells, cocoa butter, etc.

  For hair, I was lucky enough to try my sister's conditioner by a brand that we found at our local health food store. The brand is called Soignee Cell Rejuvination and it is botanical. I've used Soignee's Botanical Deep Conditioner several times now and it is absolutely one of the best conditioners I've used. It smells amazing and when you rinse it out in the shower the hair is incredibly soft and moisturized.

  I look forward to trying the regular conditioner as well, Soignee Botanical Conditioner, because that one has meadowfoam seed oil, which is ingredient that I love. I first used a conditioner with meadowfoam seed oil when I tried Fresh Meadowfoam conditioner, which was, up to that point, the best conditioner I had used.

  I was so happy with the results of the conditioner that I bought Soignee's Facial Cream as well. In this case, though, what is called a creme is actually a very light, almost watery lotion, and it is not thick enough for my tastes. I'm still using it until the bottle runs out, though.

  Since I love meadowfoam oil for my hair so much I think what I must do is get pure meadowfoam seed oil from my health food store and start mixing it into  my conditioner or leaving it on my hair at night.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 2, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> I have been experimenting with natural skin and body care for years, although not in the purest form like almond oil, grapeseed oil, and shea butter, etc., but with natural products and brands.
> 
> One natural brand I have tried and am very impressed with is Andalou Naturals. The product that I love is the Resveratrol Q10 Night Repair Cream. It is nice and thick, highly moisturizing, and smells divine, sort of like chocolate.
> Andalou's brand is about fruit stem cell science. About the ingredients, Andalou says: "Made naturally without GMO’s, gluten, paraben preservatives, petrochemicals, phthalates, sulfates, synthetic colors, dyes and fragrances. Verified Gluten-Free 100% Eco-friendly, Vegetarian & Cruelty-Free".
> ...


  I tried the Andalou Naturals volumizing shampoo & conditioner and enjoyed them other than the fact that the lavender smell was strong and seemed to linger. I might try one of their others after I use up the ones I have.

  I just purchased the Pumpkin Honey Glycolic Mask and used it today according to instructions.. my skin is a little bit red still and you can really see the uneven tone. This is the first product with a chemical exfoliant that I've ever used so we'll see how the situation unfolds after it has a chance to calm down.. I used witch hazel toner and argan oil to moisturize after so it's not that it's dry.. just irritated.

  I wish Andalou was on Beautypedia.. I take their reviews with a grain of salt but at the same time I'd like to know whether the claims they're making stand up or not. The ingredients seem great, but with things like glycolic acid you need a certain percentage range for it to be effective and this is not stated on the label. There are blog reviews but most of them are written by consumers who only know how it worked for them, and they're usually not as objective as I'd like.


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 2, 2014)

For skincare I can really reccomend Pai Skincare which makes organic skin products, but I don't know if they sell it in North-America?
  I use their Roseship BioRegenerate facial oil and I love this product, it makes my skintone more even and the scent is lovely (only 3 ingredients: Rosa Canina (rosehip) seed extract,
 Rosa Canina (rosehip) fruit extract, Mixed tocopherols (natural vitamin e). I don't use their moisturizers yet, but I tried their sample set and I really liked them.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 18, 2020)

veronikawithak said:


> What are some natural skincare or bodycare products that you love that have a minimal amount of ingredients? I've been using things like aloe vera or witch hazel for toner, sweet almond oil for skin and face moisturizer, etc. Does anyone have some good staples to recommend?



Be careful when trying out at-home remedies on your skin as it can often result in disastrous results.

Skincare is not something to play around with in your kitchen or home dear.

That being said, I do recommend coconut/olive oil.


----------

